# 9 month old bearded dragon



## simbob (May 4, 2008)

Hello i have just bought a 9 month old beardie and the bloke in the shop said feed it 6 crickets a day. Is this right if not how many should i feed him a day? cheers


----------



## immortal (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

That's Def not enough. He should be given as much as he can eat in 10 - 15 min twice a day, with a fresh bowl of veggies daily so he can nibble on throughout the day.
And obviously dusted with calcium daily and neutrobol 3 - 4 times a week (every other day).


----------



## mac.d (Sep 15, 2008)

they vary greatly on how much they eat, mine is a real pig though and will eat 40-50


----------



## immortal (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep. but Defo not six. six is just tooooo little a day


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

immortal said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's Def not enough. He should be given as much as he can eat in 10 - 15 min twice a day, with a fresh bowl of veggies daily so he can nibble on throughout the day.
> And obviously dusted with calcium daily and neutrobol 2 times a week (every other day).


You must be joking.

Allowing a 9 month old beardie to gorge itself twice daily for 15 minutes does not make for a healthy, long lived, adult beardie.
Fatty Liver Disease here we come!

Our 10 month old has eaten very little in the last month as he's semi-brumating, he's eaten every other day for a week at a time, or when he has eaten daily, he'll take as little as 2 equivalent items to adult crix and at most 8.

When he was 9 months he would eat about 8, inch long dubia roaches daily.

He's grown nice and steadily and now weighs 432g and is 17" long.

The temptation to feed our animals as much as seems familiar to us is constant, but you mustn't give in.
Remember, our animals have a vastly different metabolism to ours and aren't having to spend all day looking for those food items, they don't need 3 square meals, some snacks in between and perhaps some supper if they're feeling peckish!

Lotte***


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Deffo not enough! My bd is same age..she eats locus though. She normally eats 3 adult locus per meal maybe twice a day. Sometimes even more if shes in hungry mood x


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yes it needs more than that but do not fall into the trap of letting him eat all he will devour in 15 minutes 

i did that and when i took mine to the vets the first thing she said was that he was to fat so fat she could not even sex him properly she said to many people over feed there bearded dragons


----------

